# Morel Mushroom hunting



## Russian

Does anybody on here hunt for mushrooms? In Michigan I used to hunt a dozen or so varieties of mushrooms throughout the year and found a lot while I was turkey hunting, deer hunting, etc... It was always a bonus to bring home some mushrooms to go with dinner and sometimes I did nothing but go out and hunt for them. If there are morels in Florida right now should be prime time to hunt for them. Actually starting in March already would of been good probably. If anyone has any details on the different habitat they like down here and a general time frame it would be appreciated? Only been living here for three months so fairly new to the area. Thanks.


----------



## Wharf Rat

I hear you can find some good ones in the cow fields.


----------



## Dylan

> *Wharf Rat (4/1/2009)*I hear you can find some good ones in the cow fields.


Now thats funny..Let us know how it goes..:letsdrink


----------



## deeptracks

> *Dylan (4/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (4/1/2009)*I hear you can find some good ones in the cow fields.
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats funny..Let us know how it goes..:letsdrink
Click to expand...

It ain't your mama's Lipton....


----------



## H2OMARK

No morels down here that I am aware of. I used to hunt them all over Newago and Cadillac the week after Mother's Day. Dang those things are good.


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Wharf Rat (4/1/2009)*I hear you can find some good ones in the cow fields.


Look for the little blue ring!

It's great to be in Florida, only state where they are legal.:clap


----------



## Russian

I guess I left myself open for that one.


----------



## lastcast

Don't eat the gray gills!!! sick:sick


----------



## freespool50

i dont think there are any morels here. i have a friend who will bring them down from missouri once a year. man are they good eats!! if you ever find out if they are here, please post.


----------



## Russian

So far the consensus is no, but I will keep looking for info. Found 10 lbs or so last year at my parents in Michigan, been finding them there since I can remember. Attached are a couple of pics from the summer of 2006 and 2007 I believe at my bosses place in Alaska. There was a forest fire up the river from his house that was maybe a 20 minute drive up river with the boat. For two years after that fire(2006&2007) we were finding more morels than I could ever imagine. I was in absolute amazement, needless to say I dried enough to eat on for a while because we brought home more than just a couple of those coolers full. Went up there this past summer for 5 weeks to fish and found maybe a handful was fun well it lasted though. There is a new burn area that ought to be prime this summer though.


----------



## timeflies

PM Hamhands on here. He does a little shroom hunting and knows a bit about it.


----------



## hunt-en duel

Good morning everyone. I lived in northern Michigan for over 40 years. Went morel picking for over30 years ,LOVE EM... You will not find any around here. I go to Kentucky ever spring to my sisters to visit so i can pick Morels. I have road my bike to tennessee to pick them and done real good there. I lived in Houghton Lake if your from Michigan you no were that is. Good luck on your morel picking if you go.....


----------



## Russian

Well thats not the news I wanted to hear. Yeah they have some good picking around Houghton, my Fiancee's parents have a hunting cabin around that area, they always would go there and pick morels every year. I know there has to be some good eating mushrooms in florida. I mentioned morels since this is the season for them, but I also pick many others that are great eating, I know not all of them may grow hear, but I am sure Florida has a few species of there own besides the magic ones.


----------



## hunt-en duel

Your right ,there is. there are the one's that grow in open cow fields that are edible. white with pink bottoms i forget what there called. go on line and research it. I'm positive you will find what your looking for . let me no what you find if you don't mine.


----------



## whipper snapper

there is many web sites that will sell you spores to grow what ever species you prefer. try this one http://www.gmushrooms.com/morrell.htm


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *hunt-en duel (4/2/2009)*Your right ,there is. there are the one's that grow in open cow fields that are edible. white with pink bottoms i forget what there called. go on line and research it. I'm positive you will find what your looking for . let me no what you find if you don't mine.


go to cow field the night after a good rain when its really humid.. pick the ones with the gold tops and the purple ring around the stalk. the purple rings are the only ones that are edible. eat em with a big glass of orange juice and sit back and relax. have fun and tell us how things go


----------



## hunt-en duel

That's funny.. LMAO. Tempting but i better not. So how was your trip ? SCULLY.


----------



## Russian

Funny guys, yeah tempting, but dont think I need to take that trip anytime soon.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

never heard of morel shrooms but wouldnt mind givin them a try can you even buy them around here


----------



## hunt-en duel

Hey whitetail warrior. I don't think you can buy any around here if you could it would cost ya . I'm going to Kentucky next weekend for Easter. I'm going to look for morels and if i get what i did last year Easter i will pm you and have try em . sireously


----------



## Russian

Once you try them you wont be disappointed. 



Good luck on your upcoming hunt in KY I am sure you will find a ton. I wanted to schedule a trip back to MI this spring, but have too much going on to do so.


----------



## NWF Survival

Russian said:


> Once you try them you wont be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your upcoming hunt in KY I am sure you will find a ton. I wanted to schedule a trip back to MI this spring, but have too much going on to do so.


I’ve always wondered if there were morels in any area of Florida. I live in Century, roughly 35 miles north of Pensacola. I know of one very good eating mushroom in NW Florida known as “Old Man of the Woods” They always tend to grow near oak trees.


----------



## photofishin

I grew up in Ohio hunting for morels with my grandfather. LOVED hunting and eating them. I tried buying some online last year from Oregon and they were horrid. The white morels in Michigan and Ohio are extraordinarily tasty.


----------



## jack2

another resurrection? this one seems like it may be worthwhile to comment on since morels are still growing. lol.
back in '85, i trained to be a shift lead in a general electric plastics plant in evansville, ind. the shift lead i trained with asked me if i wanted to hunt for morels one weekend. there's no mistaking this fungus with any other. he said mostly look under elm or ash. it is a blast to eventually find one because then you pick up hundreds. we took them to the plant the next monday and cooked up a bunch with the crew. we cooked it just like drench and dredge. extreme delicacy.
btw, morels don't grow in the south. Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, Virginia, West Virginia and North Carolina and any state north of these.
jack


----------



## jack2

i maybe wrong about the morel habitat. i just researched and found this:








Morel Mushroom Sightings - Maps


The Great Morel sighting maps are a great resource for monitoring the progression of the morel mushroom and when one might begin their foraging adventure. New and improved morel sightings map along with historical maps to help monitor and watch for the morel coming to a woods near you.




www.thegreatmorel.com





happy hunting
jack


----------



## MrRedneck

they are found in southern Tennessee and northern Alabama tmk.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I find Chanterelles and Occasionally a lions mane In the fall. Im not in the woods much in the spring


----------



## stevenattsu

Ive heard of people finding a type of morel in Walnut Hill area


----------



## Try'n Hard

Batch of Chanterelles foraged this afternoon. They are delicious!


----------



## hjorgan

There are no morals in Florida. Oh, morels.... different word.


----------



## hjorgan

Indiana is apparently the place for morel mushrooms.


----------



## Deja vu

X + grape presweetened = Lectric koolaid


----------

